# Sticky Saliva?



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear has been very itchy lately and I am pretty sure has been suffering from seasonal allergies. He went through this once before when he was 5-6 months old but he wasn't as itchy.

The one thing I noticed from the last bout he had to what he's going through right now is that his saliva is very sticky.
Is this because of the allergies? Like when us humans get a cold and are more congested/mucousy.

Does anyone else's dogs get this? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

No one's dog has yucky, sticky saliva?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe you should check that jar of honey you got him, he may be sneakin some!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Maybe you should check that jar of honey you got him, he may be sneakin some!


Bahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

It could be the allergies and he's just swallowing the gunk. Or it could be his tummy is upset and it's acidy. Does he take allergy meds?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

barnyard said:


> It could be the allergies and he's just swallowing the gunk. Or it could be his tummy is upset and it's acidy. Does he take allergy meds?


I'm weaning him off of prednisone now, but he wasn't on anything before I noticed the sticky saliva.
I guess I'm just going to believe it's just mucous from the allergies.
It's just gross when you're trying to play ball with him and all you get back is a sticky gross mess


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> I'm weaning him off of prednisone now, but he wasn't on anything before I noticed the sticky saliva.
> I guess I'm just going to believe it's just mucous from the allergies.
> It's just gross when you're trying to play ball with him and all you get back is a sticky gross mess


Make sure he's hydrating. I've noticed that Bella's saliva gets a little thicker and maybe a little sticky if she hasn't been drinking enough water.


----------



## kirashep (Jan 22, 2015)

My dog has nasty gooey sticky saliva. She has within the last 2 months been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and has begun taking Thyrovet. Prior to that she had a bad infection that made her loose alot of weight and have to take multiple rounds of antibiotics. Now I am trying very hard to get weight back on her ( she lost 15 pounds). Her drool is almost glue like and gross. She drinks plenty of water. She has also started licking her legs and chest not sure if the hair regrowth makes her itchy or not. Vet has me doing medicated baths every 3 day. I rinse her very well and no longer use leave on conditioner vet provided as it made sores on her when it dried. As soon as she is dry she licks, much like a healthy dog does except her front legs and chest are crusty from licking and she wont quit licking.


----------

